# Mike iaconelli fliming in cleveland



## RAT540 (Apr 18, 2010)

Saw and met mike iaconelli while he was fliming his show city limits earlier this week down by quay 55 that is just west of east 55th marinia he was there for about 3-3 1/2 hrs. The first fish i saw him catch was a monster sheephead,
when he hooked a nice largemouth we all cheered and the camera guy swung around to flim us cheering him on,hope it makes it on air and not on the cutting rm floor.
They said it would air sometime next yr.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I have caught a few of his shows on Versus. Wondered if he would try the Cleveland area. He should have waited until October or November for a near shore limit of steelhead and walleye, with smallies thrown in for variety.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't say I'm a huge fan of "drama" Ike but I do really like that show.

He should try fishing alum creek in the summer! Now that's a show I'd pay good money to watch!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

was reel lady along with him? he normally hooks up with a local from the area he is fishing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Darcy had an article on the Plain Dealer today. Show to be shown in February on Versus. Got a limit of bass in the Cleveland Harbor.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steel Cranium said:


> I have caught a few of his shows on Versus. Wondered if he would try the Cleveland area. He should have waited until October or November for a near shore limit of steelhead and walleye, with smallies thrown in for variety.


I dont think you understand how good the bass fishing can be in that harbor...and smallies in the Cleveland City Limits other than the Rocky...LMAO at that notion..I feel like I could catch ebola before I catch a near shore walleye in there too. and he fished with Frank scalish I believe


----------

